# Keep getting logged out...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I had my account set up so that I would always be logged in, but now it keeps asking me to log back in every time I want to make a post.

Despite logging on and tickingthe box to keep me logged in, it won't.

Is this to be the start of all those hilarous posts where someone else posts as me?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I had my account set up so that I would always be logged in, but now it keeps asking me to log back in every time I want to make a post.
> 
> Despite logging on and tickingthe box to keep me logged in, it won't.
> 
> Is this to be the start of all those hilarous posts where someone else posts as me?


I was having the same problem for a couple of hours this afternnon.

Now it seems to be behaving normally.

Justin


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I haven't had this happen for ages.

Moley


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Still doing it, but only on my PC at work.


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

I keep getting logged out Today , never had this since joining the forum .


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Delete yout ******** cookie and log back in.


----------

